# G4 mirror bruyant



## girafe (15 Février 2005)

Bonjour tous!
Je fais partie du wagon de proprios de PM G4 (2x867) ultra bruyants. Comme tant d'autres, j'ai loupé le programme d'échange et Apple n'a rien d'autre à me proposer que de souscrire à une extension d'Applecare pour changer l'alimentation. J'imagine que c'est une pièce partagée par d'autres machines (genre pécés) et que ça ne doit pas être trop sorcier à bricoler soi même, mais je ne sais pas à qui m'adresser et quoi demander, HELP!!!
Désolé, j'imagine bien que ce sujet a été maintes fois traité... merci à ceux qui ont la réponse de bien vouloir se répéter.


----------



## JPTK (15 Février 2005)

girafe a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tous!
> Je fais partie du wagon de proprios de PM G4 (2x867) ultra bruyants. Comme tant d'autres, j'ai loupé le programme d'échange et Apple n'a rien d'autre à me proposer que de souscrire à une extension d'Applecare pour changer l'alimentation. J'imagine que c'est une pièce partagée par d'autres machines (genre pécés) et que ça ne doit pas être trop sorcier à bricoler soi même, mais je ne sais pas à qui m'adresser et quoi demander, HELP!!!
> Désolé, j'imagine bien que ce sujet a été maintes fois traité... merci à ceux qui ont la réponse de bien vouloir se répéter.



Salut.

C'est pas si simple qu'on croit mais ça doit être jouable, moi déjà je te conseil de faire une recherche sur les forums de mac bidouille, j'ai déjà lu plusieurs sujets de types qui avaient fait la bidouille, dont certains qui n'étaient pas encore suffisamment satisfait de la solution proposée par Apple et qui avaient été plus loin dans la modif, jusqu'à transformer le bruit en murmure.


----------



## girafe (15 Février 2005)

j'ai déjà fait un tour sur les forums, mais soit j'ai pas compris comment ça fonctionne, soit effectivement comme je le crains, les forums datant de plus de trois mois sont considérés comme antiquités. Sinon, je tenterais bien un bricolage, bien qu'un noble et vénérable G4 ne soit pas une mob, mais je sais pas quelle est la pièce incriminée et où la trouver.
pas mal ta croisade contre le jeunisme des langage SMS...j'adhère.


----------



## willem samson (16 Février 2005)

MacBidouille


----------



## girafe (16 Février 2005)

Je me disais bien que je devais pas être le seul à galérer sur le sujet! dire qu'il y a même un site Macnoise.com dédié à tous ceux qui sont obligés de pousser leurs mp3 à fond les ballons pour couvrir le bruit de B52 au départ de mission que fait leur puta cabron de mirror!
par contre, ça a l'air coton en bricolage, je ne suis pas Mr casto et j'ai jamais eu de 103 SP à kitter avec le pot ninja et le carbu polini.
rassurez moi quand même: quand je connecte Ipod ou disque externe en FW, et même lecteur de cartes CF en FW, le niveau sonore diminue considérablement??!!


----------



## piro (16 Février 2005)

un petit lien pour les anglophones
G4noise


----------



## JPTK (17 Février 2005)

girafe a dit:
			
		

> pas mal ta croisade contre le jeunisme des langage SMS...j'adhère.



C'est à double tranchant en fait


----------



## rbaron (18 Février 2005)

1 : remplacer les 2 ventilateurs à l'intérieur de l'alim. par des Verax (vérifier si ton alim est OK)
2 : remplacer ton radiateur CPU par un en cuivre (cf les bipro G4 haut de gamme)
3 : remplacer le ventilateur CPU par un papst 12 cm 26dBA
4 : enjoy the silence!


----------



## snowrider (18 Février 2005)

j'ai un MDD 1.25GHZ mono , la derniere version des G4 MDD mais il fait aussi un putain de bruit ... j'ai changé le ventilo CPU , et les ventillo d'alim avec un kit acheter en allemagne pour 56 euro , mais le niveau sonore et qd meme super important ... je crois que j'ai le modele avec les ventillo qui tourne a fond tout le temps car fenetre ouverte en hiver , le cpu a 25° ca souffle tout ce que ca peu ... je l'ai foutu sous le bureau pour moins l'entendre mais bon quand je bosse je mets de la musique comme ca j'entends moins le bruit ...

comme toi aussi lorsque je branche l'ipod sur le port FW d'origine (alors que sur la carte FW en plus ca change rien) les ventilo ralentissent une solutiion serait de mettre des resistance sur les fils d'alim des ventilo pour les brider => moins de Volt => tourne moins vite => moins de bruit ... 

si jamais tu veux acheter les ventilo en allemange je crois que le site internet c'est PCSilent.de , il ont different kit ventillo /cooler pour MAC G4

courage ...


----------

